
A Startup Slump Is a Drag on the Economy. Big Business May Be to Blame - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/20/business/economy/startup-business.html
======
dv_dt
"Economists and other experts have pointed to a range of possible
explanations: The aging of the baby-boom generation has left fewer Americans
in their prime business-starting years. The decline of community banks and the
collapse of the market for home-equity loans may have made it harder for
would-be entrepreneurs to get access to capital."

Self funding is not mentioned - the stagnation of wages and inflation of the
cost of necessities like housing and healthcare would seem to be to be a major
detriment to access to capital. It's been getting gradually worse for
everyone, but see "Millennial housing costs at 3x higher proportion of their
income then their grandparents" also in queue, along with trends like the
lading of student loans onto that same generation. Bootstrapping with those
kind of pressures is almost impossibly squeezed except for extremely low
capital businesses.

